# Crab-Stuffed Rockfish



## MetroMan

The fish & crabs were caught last weekend. (Fish on Saturday, crabs on Sunday). 

The fillet was from a decent size rockfish...











I made slits to create a cavity for the crab mixture...











For the crab stuffing I used the following ingredients:

-Lite Mayo
-Old Bay
-Cayenne pepper
-minced garlic
-onion powder

I stuffed the cavities to the gills (pun intended) with the stuffing...(on both sides of the fillet)










I lined my pan with foil. I lightly coated the bottom with olive oil. I then sprinkled Zataran' Creole Seasoning on the pan, then laid the fillet on there...










Generously coated the stuffed fillet with creole seasoning on top. Then I brushed the fillet with melted butter & garlic. I baked it in the oven for about 20 minutes at 375-400 degrees. I checked it often to make sure it didnt overcook...










Using the extra crab meat, I made two crabcakes...


















The final result...











I served it with jasmine rice and corn. Even have leftovers for tonight!


----------



## Finger_Mullet

Looks delicious!!!

Darin


----------



## JPChase

Damn, that looks good!


----------



## fishfinder05

Damn man that looks really good! I love crab stuffed flounder too!


----------



## Paymaster

Wow! I could make my self sick on that!!!!!!!! Great looking grub!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sudshunter

now im really hungry...


----------



## RuddeDogg

Looks great.


----------

